# #2 Fresh and Salt Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Driving down to Northern Neck a skunk crossed my path... there has got to be some bad mojo from that... gotta be.. 

Saturday morning head up in to the fresh water on an incoming tide.. fished hard for three hours straight.. tried every trick and every incoming spot I could.. at hour four we got a very small LGMouth and lost a cypress trout at the boat. fished another hour and the tide just kept coming in.. by now every LGMouth was 40 feet back in the woods and feeding.. About face and 12 miles later we ran south to find breaking schools of bait. Now we got something going on with about 8 blues and four small trout.. Tired and hot we left them for the AC indoors. 
Sunday we run out into the bay proper and set up in smooth water. First rod out with a whole blue it goes off screaming. 20 minutes later our first shark is released boat side.. about 5 feet long and a dusky. This went on till tide slowed and the making bait changed to sea mullet. Nice big sea mullet that ended up in the cooler.. At incoming it picked right back up with several southern rays at about 70 lbs and few cow nose and some regular skates as well. Once again safety first so pics are of the small stuff. 

Enjoy..

































Those sand shark eyes are so cool..

Capt Mike


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Youre going to have to hire a non-fishing photographer so we can see these awesome catches.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is smallish sand shark that did not need a boatside release. 










Perhaps a second photo boat to do some reel screaming sounds and grunting of the fisherman.. and I really want the pic of a cownose going totally airborn.. 

I have had a few of those this year already.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics and report.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*DC license!!!!!!!!!!*

Any place in Va. to get a license to fish the Potomac anywhere close to Leesylvania Marina? Thanks a ton.


----------

